# Another Jerk Bait tip.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

You can buy lead flashing at any builder's supply or hardware store. You will need a 1/2, 5/8 or 3/4" gasket punch, a board, hammer, and pliers.

Punch out discs from the lead flashing. Fold discs in half with pliers. Clamp on your hook.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

powrbait sells those in packages im pretty sure,and u can buy hooks with the lead piece on them already...but maybe your way is cheaper...how much does that lead cost


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I usually get my lead at a metal recycling center. Yeah, I could buy the things but I gat a lot more enjoyment out of making stuff. I also have more time than money. I make a helluva lot of stuff that can't be bought over the counter.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool Tip, Im guessing the intent is to make the bait swim upright???


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

make sure you use a loop knot!!


----------

